# 17th Edition Regs



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

scousespark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sitting the 17th edition 1 day refresher on monday. has anybody sat it yet? if so, do u have any docs/question papers for revision you could email to me? what was the course like also
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

United Kingom our mother land across the pond.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

william1978 said:


> What are you talking about?


I think the clue was in his side bar.....location UK

There is an online quiz somewhere on the Schneider website I think, or try Voltium. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Too late for you now but CGLI do a nice 17th update book. Lots of questions with answers at the back,

Frank


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

17th edition in brief,
1)everything domestic will end up on an rcd unless in steel metal conduit or burried greater than 50 mm. 
All bathroom circuits have to be rcd protected, now no zone three- so you can now fit a rcd protected double socket in a bathroom if not in zone
2)items of fixed equipment labeled as such can be non rcd-but in practice most domestic situations will require it to be due to 1

Now all socket outlets are to be rcd protected - previously just for portable equipment liable to be used outdoors. (exception to this is commercial with skilled supervision and control of equipment being used):- example factory,call centre

disconnection times have decreased TT

Earth loop values have decreased, but rule of thumb now 0.8

17th edition junction boxes

new section on fairgrounds and events.

just the brief selection


----------

